# where to get good flat bands



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I am interested in cutting my own flat bands. Any suggestions on techniques or links to videos. Also what are some good brands.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Bands: https://simple-shot.com/diy/3r11xxxx/simpleshot-premium-latex-sheet

Cutting tool: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B079347RFX?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title

Starter video: 




That should get you a good start. On doing your own bandset's. I hope that helps you out, wishing you some good shooting!!!! 

Pro tip: if you are using the simpleshot black you won't need to double up.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

